# Kumho tyres



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

Anyone know anything about these? My tyre dealer says they are good but I don't expect he has a motorhome. He also has Continentals which don't seem popular reading other threads, and Michelins. Vita


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Dont be mislead by the Name on a Tyre, it does what is says on the side. Speed Ratings etc. Brand snobbery is ok and you will get those who say this that or the other tyre is better than the other, and half of them are made in same factories anyway.


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Continental Vanco's are fantastic tyres. 38000 miles with plenty of tread left on my previous motorhome and they are used as standard on many motorhomes.

If I was intending to keep the van for a shortish time I would probably buy a cheaper brand providing of course they are of the correct rating for a motorhome.

This site here is good for checking tyre prices:

http://www.blackcircles.com/


----------



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Our local garage are big fans of Kumho.

As a result we've been using them for over 6 years now on our cars, trailer and also on my husbands Transit van.

No problems and very happy with them so far (touch wood)! They are very hard wearing, great in the snow and are a good bit cheaper too, than some of the 'brands'.


----------



## Ian_n_Suzy (Feb 15, 2009)

Kumho Tyres are weekly match sponsors of Man Utd home games, for that reason alone id give them a wide berth.

Joking aside, I agree with the comment that it is the ratings on the tyre wall that should be considered. I would imagine they all have to pass the same tests to get the ratings regardless of the tyre brand.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Khumo*

Well you are all correct, so far.

The tyres are indeed supposed to conform to a certain standard. As per the markings on the sidewalls.

There is a lot of brand snobbery, do not know why but so many people rave about these new Michelin campers tyres for example, despite being the most expensive available.

The old Michelin XC camper tyres, gave very poor grip & were reported to crack a lot on the sidewalls. Lets face it, they could'nt get any worse!.

So why are these buyers purchasing the new Mich's ?

Reading through comments on this forum it seems a lot have read the glowing reports in the magazines, ADAC and similar. But what we don't know is just how good lts of other tyres are in comparison.

For my money I would rather buy a set of tyres at half of what the Mich campers are and if necessary, change them twice as often.

One thing to watch with many cheaper or Asian branded tyres is the quality and difference in product. For example Korean Nexen Eurowinters do have great grip and have all the letters on the side, but they do have, in comparison to Japanese Bridgestone Blizzak 800's or Continental Comtracs, very soft sidewalls.

The best thing to do is check the tyretest.com rating from past buyers.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Man U*



Ian_n_Suzy said:


> Kumho Tyres are weekly match sponsors of Man Utd home games, for that reason alone id give them a wide berth.
> 
> Joking aside, I agree with the comment that it is the ratings on the tyre wall that should be considered. I would imagine they all have to pass the same tests to get the ratings regardless of the tyre brand.


I should report that for incitement !


----------



## Vita (May 16, 2005)

*kumho tyres*

Thanks for all the info. I checked on tyretest.com and for the size/rating I need they have a very good report. As they are cheaper too, I think I will go for them. I don't know how vehicle bimbos manage without this great site!


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

Kumho is a first class very well constructed tyre,check their website. I used the tyres for many years on a 300bhp Subaru tarmac rally car, I bought them and was not given them.

I appreciate a camper is not a rally car but the company is first class
Regards


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

The only problem with tyres is how do you judge quality?


The external appearance is very similar right across the price range.

You can not see the internal make up and construction of a tyre unless you cut one up and know what you are looking for.

Most people judge a tyre on the fact that they have had one particular make and not had a problem?


I can honestly say that you do get what you pay for in most cases of tyre manufacture, this is based on many years testing products.

But with a low mileage motorhome perhaps the best quality tyre is not always the most cost effective.


For me after working in the tyre trade for over 20 years I would only use a leading brand on our M/H but I am very fussy about tyres.


Richard...


----------



## Sideways86 (Feb 25, 2009)

This company makes 60 million tyres a year and is available 180 different countries.

It also sits on Eugene Donnely's 500k Subaru and Pat Dorans monster rally cross car.

Not bad for starters I guess it should handle MH OK


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I use Kumhos on my Cougar and have had about 3 sets. They hold the road better than more expensive ones I have had, and dont wear out too quickly. I would not use cheapo budget tyres but Kumhos are a quality tyre.


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

I had Kumhos on my V70T5 and they were fine tyres. 

I replaced a cheapo set of tyres with plenty of tread with the Kumhos and they were quieter and much better in the wet. 

Of course these were car tyres so not sure about the commercial side but they are a quality brand.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tyres*



RichardnGill said:


> The only problem with tyres is how do you judge quality?
> 
> The external appearance is very similar right across the price range.
> 
> ...


Could not agree more.


----------



## spindrifter (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi Vita

Can I ask what is the id number of the Kumhos tyres you are looking to purchase. 

I am also looking to replace my existing tyres which are now showing side wall cracks.

Thanks David


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I used to have a business and carried heavy loads in my estate car. I found that a lot of budget tyres just didnt last and some of the so called good brands didnt last long. Handling varied massively, but I have to say that when I changed to kumhos I was pleasantly surprised on how well they corner in both wet and dry and they wear evenly and last long and still handle well near the end of their lives, unlike michelins which were not good when they got older.


----------

